# Drill Doctor: worth it? Better option?



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

So I'm looking at my ever-growing collection of drill bits and thinking  it may be time to sharpen a few of the ones I use most often --  especially the ones that I'm about to poke into nasty ole burl pen  blanks.

I've seen the videos about Drill Doctor, and I'm thinking of getting the  750X (as quite a few of my bits exceed the 1/2" capacity of the 500X  model).

Is it worth it? Is there a better option? Bear in mind that I have no  training in any of this stuff, so hand-sharpening bits feels like a  risky proposition (especially for the bit that's about to drill into  some exotic and pricey wood!)

Thanks for any insight/advice ...


----------



## TonyL (Dec 8, 2014)

I bought the 750 a few months ago and really love mine especially after soliciting the opinions of the IAP folks. However, since then, I also purchased the top of the line Norseman bits in the common pen making sizes, and really love them. I have not had to sharpen them yet.


----------



## jj9ball (Dec 8, 2014)

The drill doctor is a home run if you buy a lot of wierd sized metric jobber bits from places like victornet.  I have a whole pile that I use on custom pens and if you drill stuff like steel with them they get really dull really fast.  The drill doctor makes them like new and if you split the point on them it actually makes them work better than new.  Bottom line is if you own a drill doctor you can buy junky bits and make them sharp.  If you don't have one you will need to buy expensive bits and hope they don't get dull.  Just my 1 cent worth.


----------



## yort81 (Dec 8, 2014)

Duncan....  the 750 is worth EVERY penny and then some... this should be one of the required tools that everyone should buy straight off the bat.. if they are going to own drill bits... I found that the 750 will make crappy harbor freight drill bits cut like an expensive bit (if not make them cut straight)  I have since moved on to the Tormek DBS-22 for the Tormek which... is considerably more dollars... but a massive step UP... and i gave my 750 away (they were thrilled with it too)..... If you can afford the 750... you will never regret it :~)


----------



## raar25 (Dec 8, 2014)

+1 more for drill Dr.


----------



## jjjaworski (Dec 8, 2014)

It is a no brainer...get a Drill Doctor . It is very easy to use and does a fantastic job.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

TonyL said:


> I ... really love mine





jj9ball said:


> The drill doctor is a home run if you buy a lot of wierd sized metric jobber bits from places like victornet.





yort81 said:


> Duncan....  the 750 is worth EVERY penny and then some...





raar25 said:


> +1 more for drill Dr.





jjjaworski said:


> It is a no brainer...get a Drill Doctor



Guys, guys ... no need to fight about it :wink:

Since it's such a controversial topic, I guess I'm going to have to buy one and take my chances ... :biggrin:

Thanks!!!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 8, 2014)

I've been putting off buying one cos I'm convinced I'm gonna win the one that Jeff gives away each year in the Bash Draw...

....been 8 years now and my patience is starting to wear thin....:frown:


----------



## Cloven (Dec 8, 2014)

I picked up a DD 750X a couple months ago for work, and it works a real treat.  I would say it would be a worthy investment duncuss.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheap at twice the price.

They are so very much worth having.


----------



## KenV (Dec 8, 2014)

If you already have a Tormec -- they sell a bit sharpening jig that might be a hair or two or three better than a drill doctor.    Tormek is a bit closer to the gear that the tool and die grinding folks use.  

At $280 for the jig in addition to having the Tormec, it is not causing the drill doctor crowd much concern though.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

KenV said:


> If you already have a Tormec ...



No sir, I'm using a regular 8" bench grinder for my bowl gouges etc. (with the Wolverine jig for anything more complicated than a parting tool or scraper.)

If I could afford a Tormek, I'd be able to buy a Drill Doctor for each bit :biggrin:


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 8, 2014)

I've got a Tormek and a DD750. I like them both but have no desire to buy the additional jig for the Tormek.  The DD does what I need quickly and effectively.  As a note, when I bought my DD (used) several years ago, I bought an extra stone for it.  That stone is still in the original package.


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a drill doctor xp2 that I don't use.  Used it after got it then it just sits there.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Neededwill said:


> I have a drill doctor xp2 that I don't use.  Used it after got it then it just sits there.



Thanks for the warning. Is there a particular reason you don't use it anymore? (Doesn't work? Too complicated? Just buy another bit when one gets dull?)


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 8, 2014)

At over $15 per bit on the >1/2" sizes, the DD 750 pays for itself pretty quickly. I've got one, and it paid for itself in just the standard bits I have. As said above, add the split point, and your bits are better than new. My only complaint is that it took a week for the tiny cut on my index finger to heal. I barely touched the end of my 7 mm bit and sliced pretty well!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 8, 2014)

Several years ago I actually had the 750 in my possession. Brand new in an un-opened box. But...I sent it on to Australia, to my good friend who....PAID for it :redface: I've wanted one (like Steven) for a decade now. But, other things keep taking priority.  Mike Roux has one and, sharpened my most used bits when I was in Florida. Which, has now been three years :redface:

If anyone has a spare they would like to unload, let me know. I just cannot make myself pay the full price. :frown:


----------



## plantman (Dec 8, 2014)

Duncan; Like Chuck, above, I have been looking at and wanting to buy a Drill Dr. for many years now. But having bought all the ones that came ahead of it, and with 60 years of sharpening tools behind me, I found that I could do a better job with a grinding wheel and the naked eye. The eye can now barely see the drill point without magnifacation so it was time to find something better. After reading your thread and the comments that followed, I desided to check out the Drill DR. On Black Friday I purchased the DD750X at a fantastic price including free shipping. It came in it's own case with tool and instructions from Canada with a CD  inclosed. No assembly, no adjusting, just plug and play. Place the bit in the chuck and follow the two simple steps. All bit setups are preset and you need only tighten the chuck. A cam guide and swivel holder do all the work and measuring for you, you just turn the chuck until the diamond wheel stops making contact with the bit. You have two standard presets 118 (wood) and 135 (metal) Degree angles, but you can reset the angle above or below these settings depending on the material you are drilling. On the 750, you can sharpen drill bits up to 3/4", and split the point to keep the drill from wandering on start up. First attempt at sharpening a bit was perfect, the machine does all the hard work. And, like someone else mentioned before, don't run your finger over the edge to see if it is realy that sharp. Trust me, it is !! You can also sharpen masonary bits with this unit. You can also buy other wheels with courser grits if you have broken bits that need a little faster cutting power. I am very pleased with this unit, and my next trip to the Habitat House will include all my other drill sharpening equipment.   Jim  S


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 8, 2014)

Duncsuss, I just never seem to use it, I buy new bits.  But it was gift and it can't do brad point.  I will probably sell it at some point.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Neededwill said:


> Duncsuss, I just never seem to use it, I buy new bits.  But it was gift and it can't do brad point.  I will probably sell it at some point.


Fair enough -- I've bought my share of gizzmos that sounded like a great idea at the time and haven't done much but collect dust since 

Thanks!


----------



## yort81 (Dec 8, 2014)

KenV said:


> If you already have a Tormec -- they sell a bit sharpening jig that might be a hair or two or three better than a drill doctor.    Tormek is a bit closer to the gear that the tool and die grinding folks use.
> 
> At $280 for the jig in addition to having the Tormec, it is not causing the drill doctor crowd much concern though.




Ken....I have the Tormek..... and about 2 years ago.... I upgraded it with the DBS 22 System from tormek....  ( i was using the DD 750 )  The DD 750 was completely awesome.... right up until i sharpened my first bit on the DBS 22 by Tormek.... it was all over for the DD 750...I gave it away :biggrin:  And it was and IS still worth the $220 i paid for it... better than professional resharpening results... Like i said earlier... it makes the cheap harbor freight bits Better than the Quality bits you purchase brand new... Now.. dont get me wrong... the DD 750 is an awesome tool for resharpening... but i would never go back to it


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys, does the drill doctor 750 work on Brad point bits like the Fisch master penmaker bits? It seems pretty straightforward to use, is it as simple as it sounds, and are there any consumable parts to it--i.e. are there grinding discs or such that will wear out? 

Sounds like a nice tool, I would hate if it ruined the Fisch bits I have, which I like very much.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2014)

Fish30114 said:


> Hey guys, does the drill doctor 750 work on Brad point bits like the Fisch master penmaker bits? It seems pretty straightforward to use, is it as simple as it sounds, and are there any consumable parts to it--i.e. are there grinding discs or such that will wear out?
> 
> Sounds like a nice tool, I would hate if it ruined the Fisch bits I have, which I like very much.



No, it doesn't do brad point bits.

Yes, there is a diamond abrasive wheel that could wear out and need to be replaced. Either here or on another forum where I asked the same question, somebody posted that they bought the replacement wheel ready for when it wore out -- but that hasn't happened yet. _(edit: it was earlier in this thread.)_


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 10, 2014)

It doesn't do brad points but it does a great job of turning a brad point into a standard twist bit.  I've done that several (yes intentionally).


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 10, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> It doesn't do brad points but it does a great job of turning a brad point into a standard twist bit.  I've done that several (yes intentionally).



Carl next time we get together remind me to bring my 750 and have you show me how to useit. II've ruined more bits than I care to admit.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 10, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't do brad points but it does a great job of turning a brad point into a standard twist bit.  I've done that several (yes intentionally).
> ...




Decided not to hijack the thread.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 10, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't do brad points but it does a great job of turning a brad point into a standard twist bit.  I've done that several (yes intentionally).
> ...



Sure, not a problem.  Bring some of your bits too and we'll get them whipped up into shape.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> Decided not to hijack the thread.



Thanks for your consideration -- by early yesterday I'd already gathered enough opinions to make up my mind. (I went ahead and ordered the 750X :biggrin

So -- feel free, this thread now officially open for hijacking :wink:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2014)

Duncan, I solved the problem by buying thousands of drill bits. THe reason CHuck doesnt have one is I offered to give him my DD750 in exchange for him sharpening mine when they needed it.  He wisely decided not too. :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Dec 10, 2014)

yort81 said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > If you already have a Tormec -- they sell a bit sharpening jig that might be a hair or two or three better than a drill doctor.    Tormek is a bit closer to the gear that the tool and die grinding folks use.
> ...




Troy --  You made my point --  there is a reason the industrial machine trade uses the big cousins to the drill doctor -    DD is good, but not as good as is possible with other gear.

Gets to that age old question -- when is it good-nuf?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2014)

KenV said:


> Gets to that age old question -- when is it good-nuf?



_It's good-nuf when I can buy it using the balance in my Paypal account  _:biggrin:

(if it costs more than that, it's "too good for me")


----------



## lorbay (Dec 10, 2014)

Not really sold on mine yet. I have been shapening drill bits for year by hand so I am pretty good at it, so I find it a bit of a pain to set it up in the Drill Doctor everytime I need a drill sharpened. I might trade it for something soon.

Lin.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2014)

lorbay said:


> I might trade it for something soon.



If you'd mentioned this a couple of weeks ago, I would have offered to trade you a Sharpie refill tap for it ... :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Dec 10, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > Gets to that age old question -- when is it good-nuf?
> ...





That is the balance point we have to find all the time --- works for bit sharpening and pen making  --  What quality is "good-nuf".


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 15, 2014)

I have one and it saves me time and money. Really helps me drill through the segmented blanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone -- I've gone ahead and bought the 750X. I like that they give you both a printed manual and a DVD with video tutorials.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 15, 2014)

Good deal.


----------

